# Deficiencies and things...



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok can a goat get stunted from mineral deficiencies?? 

Also how can I tell if I have a deficiency?

I know I need a mineral block or loose minerals but i can't find any feed stores that have them. If you know a website that sells loose minerals I would gladly appreciate you sharing it

Also how can you tell from what deficiency a goat has? 

And an out of the blue question...

But can you out-stunt a goat??


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Copper- red tinge to fur, a rough broken coat, fish tail, curved hooves, anemic

Zinc- dandruff, scaly skin and weird fur

Iodine- lump under jaw, rough fur, decreased milk

I'm not sure on your other questions, but hopefully this helps


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok thank you it did help!! 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## snubbie (Apr 13, 2014)

Loose minerals can be found at Tractor Supply if you have one nearby. Hoeggers Supply and Jeffers livestock are a couple of sites you can get loose mineral. Some apparently use cattle minerals which should be readily available at most any feed store but I'm not knowledgeable enough to offer any advice there.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

As for iodine def & lump under jaw that could be barberpole worm as well.
Rough coat could be not enough copper OR worm load.

A growth stunt could be cocci.

If your feed store carries Nutrena products they should be able to get you a bag of what's called Onyx Right Now cattle minerals by Cargill.
SweetLix is also good.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Payback ultramin cattle mix is working great for my goats. Manna pro is a good one, and the above suggestions. If you absolutely cannot find a decent loose mix, buy a cattle block and smash it into powder with a hammer.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok thanks guys!! when I went to tractor supplies the last time I asked if they had any loose mineral( note: most of those people don't know a thing about livestock) so I will check in the cattle area today but that still leaves me without an answer if deficiencies can stunt a goat??:/ I have had 3 stunts last year but that was from cocci but thus year I bought a doeling who has been growing fine and I keep her seperated from my herd until she gets a lil older but recently she seems to be staying the same size:/ she needs to grow 2-4 more inches before she is as tall as my other goats and I really don't want her to get stunted:/ she hasn't had cocci that I know of... And I do have a buck who was shedding badly, so I brushed all the wooly stuff off and in the heavily thick areas he was almost bald!!:O and I just wormed him last month! So I will get some copper bolus for him 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It's possible, but parasites are more likely the cause of it. Have a fecal done on her, then copper bolus and supplement.


----------



## RoyalSpirit (May 27, 2014)

I don't know about all stunted goats, but my mom bought a goat that was a year old and stunted only she started growing and is now full sized.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

RoyalSpirit said:


> I don't know about all stunted goats, but my mom bought a goat that was a year old and stunted only she started growing and is now full sized.


What did your mom do to her to come out of stunt??

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> It's possible, but parasites are more likely the cause of it. Have a fecal done on her, then copper bolus and supplement.


Yeh well I deworm my goats with ivermectin regularly maybe it's just the minerals

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

So I went to tractor supplies today and they didn't have any of those brands that y'all were talking about like sweet kid and onyx:/ the did have mineral stuff though I just didn't know which one to get


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Go for the one with the highest amount of copper, and lower amounts of salt. The higher the copper, the better the mineral in most cases


----------



## RoyalSpirit (May 27, 2014)

4seasonsfarm said:


> What did your mom do to her to come out of stunt??
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


We did nothing special. She got the same food as all our other goats. My mom actually wanted her to stay small. :sigh: Now she is very pushy. Plus her horns which where just tiny bumps are now full horns. I do know she was the runt of the herd where we got her from, so it could just have been she was not able to get her share of the food.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Go for the one with the highest amount of copper, and lower amounts of salt. The higher the copper, the better the mineral in most cases


Well that is the funny thing I looked to see how much copper they had and they didn't have any! And I was surprised!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

RoyalSpirit said:


> We did nothing special. She got the same food as all our other goats. My mom actually wanted her to stay small. :sigh: Now she is very pushy. Plus her horns which where just tiny bumps are now full horns. I do know she was the runt of the herd where we got her from, so it could just have been she was not able to get her share of the food.


What does your mother feed her?? Cause I have 3 one yo stunted goats and if I could try that and unstrung them that would be fabulous and a miracle!! I would probably cry!!:')

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

That's weird, no copper?! Did you find any cattle or horse minerals?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I found blocks, and the cow mineral is what had no copper in it!!:/ I don't think our tractor supplies carries most stuff other ones do!!:/


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

But there were no mineral blocks, just salt ones and sulfur and those type


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Hmm. If worst comes to worst, you can order goat minerals online. I hear Golden Blend from hoeggers is a good mix.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok thanks!! so basically if i can find a brand that has copper and all that, about how much does a goat need??


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

How many goats do you have? If this is the first time they're getting minerals, I'd buy at least a 25lb bag if not more. They'll eat a ton of it at first!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I have 9 goats, but I didn't know about all this mineral stuff til a few months ago. I didn't think my area was deficient but I guess it is:/ and yes this would be the first time. But what I ment was how much copper should be I a bag??


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Gotcha! Shoot for around 2500 ppm of copper. You can always bolus if necessary


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok thank you soo much


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------

